
Microsoft lifts GPL code, uses in Microsoft Store tool - vijaydev
http://www.withinwindows.com/2009/11/06/microsoft-lifts-gpl-code-uses-in-microsoft-store-tool/
======
ramchip
The comments quality on this blog is terrible.

That being said... the GPL violation is not yet 100% clear. The author
suspects it from having decompiled the Microsoft software, but the code is
apparently ported from another LGPL tool, so either Microsoft took it from the
LGPL tool and ported it (ending up nearly identical to the GPL code) or they
took the GPL code itself.

